# Fuji finepix a205 xd picture cards



## finkies

I would like to know if an "Olympus XD 128MB picture card" would be compatible with the Fuji Finepix A204 camera, or does the card have to be from Fujifilm?
Thanks
Finkies


----------



## ian

> A common question about these Olympus cards is whether or not they are compatible with Fuji cameras?
> 
> - Absolutely. The xD card technology was developed jointly by Olympus and Fuji, so Olympus cards are *identical* to Fuji in functionality and compatibility (and vice versa).


I got this from http://www.usbflashstore.com/ol25xdpica.html
Having said that, I had read something where fuji xd memory lost some functionality when used in olympus cameras.


----------



## Rick G

You can get the generic cards at places like Best Buy, take your camera in and let them show you which card is right for you.


----------



## zy4d

*a205 problem*

hey can any one help me i've bought finepix a205 but i can't operate it as webcam and also i've followed the instructions on the canda finepix page but i can't work on it as a webcam can any one help plz?


----------



## racourse

*i'm new to these xd cards....my cam can take a 60 sec video with a 16 mb card. does t*

i'm new to these xd cards....my cam can take a 60 sec video with a 16 mb card. does that mean that it would run 120 seconds if i get a 32mb card. thanx. 

and can the pictures in these card be inserted in a computer just like a floppy disk?


----------

